# Need Bulk Salt Supplier Long Island, NY



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been using bag rock salt and just got a spreader to handle bulk so now I need to know where to buy it. We are in the Patchogue area and would like someone close by. 
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Joe cement (Feb 3, 2011)

you should try omni off of route 110 in farmingdale


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give them a shout, but I was looking for someone closer to me further out on the Island around exit 64 on the LIE


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

If your a legit company, Bissett nursery has salt sand which is a 20% salt ratio. Not sure if they sell salt but would assume so.


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion but I have already checked with bissett and the only have salt sand and I'm looking for bulk salt closer supplier to me. So far the two closest are West Babylon to the west and Riverhead to the east. I get my salt sand from GTS in Holbrook because I like their salt sand better than Bissett's.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

plowinli;1232031 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I have already checked with bissett and the only have salt sand and I'm looking for bulk salt closer supplier to me. So far the two closest are West Babylon to the west and Riverhead to the east. I get my salt sand from GTS in Holbrook because I like their salt sand better than Bissett's.


What's GTS' mix ratio?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Stan;1233401 said:


> What's GTS' mix ratio?


20% same as bissett but I just prefer GTS, long time customer in and out no waiting


----------



## Chris249 (Jan 30, 2011)

plowinli, where did you find it in riverhead?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Nu Green Landscaping 369-6319 talk to Joe or Brian


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

plowinli;1233884 said:


> Nu Green Landscaping 369-6319 talk to Joe or Brian


They actually have magic salt. Right off Reeves ave


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Chris249;1233797 said:


> plowinli, where did you find it in riverhead?


If your in a pinch and your customer base is in E.H. you may want to try Don Mahoney. He usually keeps a stock pile for his own accounts/trucks.


----------



## Chris249 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, I have enough for now but am always looking for options. I had actually just contacted NuGreen the other day.


----------

